# Disappointing Walking Nr Nefyn, Lleyn Peninsula, North Wales



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Apologises for this being so long, but this whole episode just really gets my goat !!!

Are you planning on visiting the Lleyn Peninsula in your motorhome armed with an Ordnance Survey Map to enjoy the network of paths and rights of way that are clearly marked on the map ?

In that case I am afraid I have bad news. In late November I purchased said map and ventured over there to do loads of walking which I have done on many occasions all over the UK. Buy a 25k Explorer Map for around £7 and away I go. This has worked every time, as all places I have visited the Councils maintain the stiles, footbridges, signs, markers. No grand gestures required, a simple arrow nailed to a post just to confirm your not trespassing. Sadly for me, I was to discover that the Council that governs over the Nefyn region have NEGLECTED there responsibilities to do this most basic of maintenance. Which has been going on for years, NOT just over the period of the present slump. 

On one 9 mile circular walk, SIX of the rights of way had vanished. Being greeted with barbed wire where there should be a stile, a step up, bloody anything to assist is the most demoralising experience when out walking. Especially when wearing £50 waterproof trousers and catching them on the barbed wire. Rotting bits of wood in the grass beneath your feet where the once stile once stood. This neglect has been going on for years and years. Hedges that have covered the gap where your supposed to walk through. Not just once or twice, this is widespread. 

Incensed by this, I walked to Pwllheli via lanes not so called Rights of Way to meet a man from the council to discuss. He has helpful, engaging and seemed interested in what I had to say and brought with him the definitive map of the area, which had on in all the rights of way that I had encountered that were blocked or only passable at a risk to myself. He admitted that it was badly maintained. I told him that if they are trying to encourage tourism then why on earth are they not looking after the most basic of attractions. He mentioned some grand gesture path they were installing at a great cost. To which I responded for a tiny cost, an arrow with four tacks nailed to a post costs nothing. The timber for a stile is off cuts. To which he informed me a stile kit cost £70. I thought “jesus, must be gold plated timber they are being quoted for” Three metres of tanalised 4 x 3 does not cost £70.(but we all know how good councils are across the nation at spending other peoples money) Add to this it is installed by the land owner for nothing. 

I’m led to believe seven new sites have been granted near to Nefyn. You know, it’s a terrific coastline with fabulous views from not so high up. I really think it has loads to offer. BUT, for me to return and to do the walks in the peaceful countryside away from the car parks, collapsible wheel chairs and the Audi an Bmw brigade, then I’m afraid it isn’t a place I would visit again until these shortcomings have been addressed. Such a shame.

I’ve just returned from walking over on the North West coastline of England. Arguably a bit run down area, yet still posts, arrows all in place, stiles and footbridges. You could argue “well it’s the area next to The Lakes”. Nefyn is the area next to Snowdonia. 

I said to the bloke at Pwllheli, “give me a bag on nails and some arrows I’ll do the job myself and make a holiday out of it.” This isn’t possible due to red tape etc There was also some discussion about wheel chairs being supposed to be able to get over stiles and that’s why they were not getting replaced. So expensive gates had to be used. That sort of logic just makes me want to shoot myself. …. But the best one…. If I crossed barbed wire where there is a right of way, fall and damage myself I can sue the land owner. But should I choose (not that I ever would) to cut the wire to safely cross the point in question, then the landowner can sue ME for criminal damage. Now where did I put that shooter ??? 

None of the shortcomings experienced in this region are present in any other part of the country where I have walked. SO WHY HERE ?? PERHAPS THEY JUST DON’T GIVE A TOSS !!!!!!!

I take no pleasure in being so damning of an area. If you read my other posts in UK touring you’ll find I mainly have very positive things to say. I wish I could do the same for the Nefyn regions Rights of Way . 

I sent this post to the council prior to publishing on here and recieved a reply. Thats is below as is my reply.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Councils Reply....

I refer to your e.mail message of the 4th of April 2012 addressed to Mr Harry Thomas.

I regret that you - or any walker - experiences difficulties when following public rights of way in Gwynedd. Whilst you obviously had a negative experience last November I will nevertheless attempt to clarify this Council’s approach to footpath maintenance.

In the draft article you touch upon the lack of investment in footpath maintenance. Gwynedd like most Local Authorities, is facing tough financial times and as such we have to prioritise resources. In terms of footpath maintenance the course of action adopted over recent years has been to prioritise paths within 5 categories – categories 1 and 2 being paths that form strategic routes, provide links between communities and access to places of interest. 

Gwynedd has a public rights of way network totalling 3,747km of which 44% are category 1 and 2 paths.

Category 1 and 2 paths will receive the majority of the available maintenance budget. Due to this prioritisation it is inevitable that lower category paths may receive little or no resources for maintenance. This approach is set out in the Council’s Rights of Way Policy statement. Whilst admittedly not ideal, it has been generally accepted by Community and Town Councils, Local Access Forums and others as a realistic and pragmatic response in the face of limited resources.

The Council officer you met last December informs me that the majority of the problem paths you encountered were within the community of Buan (to the south of Nefyn). Buan has only two paths in categories 1 and 2 and as such, paths in categories 3 to 5 will not have been prioritised for maintenance. 

I must stress that by emphasising Nefyn in your article there is a danger of giving a misleading picture as to the state of paths within the Community of Nefyn, a geographically more accurate description is needed as the path network in Nefyn is generally in good order. If you are able to provide detailed information in the form of a marked map or grid references identifying the problem areas encountered then these can be investigated and if some of the paths are in category 1 and 2 then they will receive attention.

Whilst your frustration may be understandable there are references in the article to what the “bloke at Pwllheli” said, these comments need to be put in context. For example, the Councils policy regarding replacement of stiles with gates is that wherever possible and practical to do so then gates will be installed to provide least restrictive access. The various forms of gates available provide easier access for dog walkers, families, the less agile and wheelchair users. Whilst gates may cost more to buy and install than stiles initially, they are far more durable and cost effective in the long term. The statement regarding the cutting of barbed wire attributed to the Council officer is an accurate reflection of the legal position and should be respected as such.

Despite any shortcomings experienced in one particular area, Gwynedd has many excellent routes enjoyed by tourists and local residents, we should certainly do more to promote and highlight these paths and hopefully you will have a better experience when visiting Gwynedd in the future.

Yours sincerely,

Wyn Williams, 


My Reply....

Dear Wyn Williams,

As i suspected it's the same answers i heard from the chap in Pwllheli. My hopes of hearing something encouraging have been blown out of the water. 

I really am struggling to muster an ounce of enthusiams to respond, as the feeling of banging my head against a brick wall is overwhelming. 

In brief, you do not care. I clearly stated that it would cost PENCE to tack some arrows to a post. It costs Pence to make stiles for routes 3, 4 and 5. It costs Pence to lay a sleeper down to cross a stream. WHY HAVE YOU NOT ANSWERED THESE POINTS ? 

Your "councils approach" is wrong !!!!!! As i clearly stated, ALL other places can manage to maintain. You cannot. WHY IS THIS ?

Why not abolish the 1 - 5 nonsense ? If not, then revise your definitive map and wipe off all the routes that are left to rot, as they clearly have done. Then at least mugs like me won't spend there hard earned money travelling to your region from over 200 miles away in a motorhome to enjoy the countryside, when the council who is supposed to maintain it... DOESN'T.

"The Council officer you met last December informs me that the majority of the problem paths you encountered were within the community of Buan (to the south of Nefyn). Buan has only two paths in categories 1 and 2 and as such, paths in categories 3 to 5 will not have been prioritised for maintenance". This is exactly my point, and you have confirmed it in writing. I know the routes 3 - 5 have not been maintianed as i found out to my cost. Thats why i am writing. 

I will post my article, and in matters of fairness i shall post your reply, and then this reply you are reading. Clearly not all motorhomers will enjoy the same pastimes as myself.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

correspondence to/from council is as absent as the stiles?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I also get off the beaten track and find blocked rights of way really irritating but just clamber around them.

I thought that, these days, you just had to report it to a council and they had a duty to investigate within 14 days (or something like that).

This is from www.environmentlaw.org.uk

*Dos and Don'ts of Public Rights of Way*

Dos
FootpathsThis public right of way is meant for pedestrians only. You are allowed to walk your dog as long as it is under your close control. When walking a dog, you must ensure that it keeps to the public footpath and does not trespass into nearby properties. Prams, pushchair or wheelchairs can also be used on a footpath.BridlewaysThese are meant for walkers, horseriders and bycyclists. Bicyclists are expected to give way to walkers and horseriders.Byways Open To All Traffic (BOAT)These byways are normally marked "byways" and are open to motorists, bicyclists, horseriders, motorcyclists and pedestrians. As with public tarmac road networks, motorists must ensure that they are legally authorised to use BOATs (i.e. registered, taxed, insured and MoT'd).Restricted BywaysRestricted Byways are created under the Natural Environment and Rural Communities Act 2006. They are open to the traffic mentioned above in BOATs, but exclude motor vehicles and motorcycles.

Don'ts
FootpathsFootpaths on edge of a field must not be ploughed. Footpaths can be ploughed, if they cross fields. However, a minimum width of 1 metres must be made available within 14 days of ploughing. Landowners must also ensure that they restore footpaths after ploughing.If you are walking a dog, you must make sure that it does not stray off legal lines of a public footpath as this may constitute an act of trepass. Also ensure that you clean up your dog mess, if your dog fouls up on a footpath.BridlewaysBridleways on the edge of a field must also not be ploughed except they cross overfields. Like footpaths, landowners must also give a minimum widthof 2 metres within 14 days of commencing ploughing. Landowners must also ensure that they restore bridleways after ploughing. Motor cars, mini motorsand motorcyclists are not allowed on bridleways.Byways Open To All Traffic (BOAT)Under-age or banned drivers, quad bikes,mini-motos, non-road-legal scramblers & quad bikes are not allowed on BOATs. BOATs must not be ploughed or obstructed to prevent public use.Restricted BywaysMotorcyclists, motorists in motorcars, mini motors, quad bikes, non-road legal scramblers are not allowed on restricted by ways. Restricted byways must also not be ploughed or obstructed to prevent public use.

*Other don'ts for landowners*
You cannot grow crops on a public right of way, however grass can be grown for hay and silage.
Dairy bulls over 10 months are not allowed to cross over a field with a right of way.
You cannot put up stiles or gates without the permission of your local authority.
You cannot put up misleading signs to prevent people from using a public right of way.
You are not allowed to harrass, intimidate (e.g. placing a fierce dog on public right of way) or prevent members of the public from using a public right of way.
It is an offence under the Highways Act 1980 to put up barbed wires, electric fences or exposed barb wire that prevents or obstructs a public right of way.

Other don'ts for users of public rights of way.
You are not allowed to disturb or harm any wildlife found on a public right of way.
You should not drop or leave litter on a public right of way. 
You should not trepass on neighbouring lands to public rights of way. At all times keep to the legal limits!

To find out more about how to behave in the countryside, please make reference to the Countryside Code for England and Wales.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi FreddieB

Knowing where to look for stuff like this I thought you might like to browse these :

http://www.bhsnwwales.org.uk/Access/Assessment_Phase_Consultation_Report.pdf

http://www.gwynedd.gov.uk/upload/public/attachments/1114/Appendix.pdf

Seems they know :roll:

I could not see anything more up to date :roll:

Mike...
who's walking days are gone ...but the cycling is still good


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

It is a bit of a problem on the Lleyn.

A few years ago we went for a walk around Abersoch and many of the paths had been blocked or were badly maintained. It really put us off the area after years of going there..

It seemed to be people with holiday homes not wanting walkers going past their garden.


----------

